

Popcorn Messaging - Worldwide 1 Week Later - drum
http://popcornryan.tumblr.com/post/66221792128/popcorn-messaging-worldwide-1-week-later

======
adubashi
If you see an area unlocked in central Pennsylvania, that's me!

~~~
tmirani
haha awesome!

------
tmirani
Great way to visualize the unlocked areas!

